# Crimson Raptor Broadheads?



## pincheman (Aug 20, 2005)

Has anyone used these?  Any thoughts?  Just a gimmick?    I bought a pack on Ebay, they sound good on paper.  They are like a Fixed Mechanical Hybrid broadhead.  They are "inertia assisted".   I would like an opinion from the more experienced folks on the board (I have read enough posts to know that Muzzy's are everyone's favorite) so, please check out the website http://www.spintite.com/crimsonraptor.html and let me know what ya'll think??


----------

